
Show HN: Orbital Typo – HTML5 typing game that drills symbols and alphanumerics - carodgers
https://orbitaltypo.com
======
carodgers
I like to play typing games when I have a down minute, but I couldn't find a
game that would let me practice the symbols I use in my day-to-day work as a
programmer. I wrote Orbital Typo to fill that gap. It's my first web game.
Marketing ideas would be much appreciated, as I don't have much experience in
the advertising space.

The game itself is about 5KLOC of javascript code. I didn't use a game engine.
Reasoning about the game structure and handling design dead-ends and
workarounds was actually one of the more enjoyable aspects of the development
process.

